# Just Curious...



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

What happened to Lanie's thread?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Sandc deleted it, at her request. It had a lot of personal info that she didn't want out in the webspace while she's litigating her divorce. I think she's posting on the I wish or Unique threads in Social now.


----------

